# Quietest filter for a 20-30 gallon tank?



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi guys, im looking for a new filter for my bedroom fish tank. The HoB filter in my room is too loud for me as i like it super silent. What filter would you guys suggest in terms of performance, quality, and noise? I suspect that the best type of filter for my purposes will be a canister filter but im open to any suggestions.

thanks for the help everyone


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

either a canister filter or an internal filter if your tank is understock.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Sponge filter and a small powerhead for the silent treatment.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah the tank will be pretty understocked, any suggestions on an canister filter? i'd rather not have an internal filter or a power head for aesthetic purposes


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim classic 2213 or Eheim Pro 3 2071 if you want silence and don't mine the $. Fluval 205 if $ is a problem.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the Eheim ecco 2232 or 2234 would work too


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a Fluval 205 from CRS_Fan that is silent. I've got it on my 36 bowfront (although there's also a noisy AC on there) and really like it. I'd recommend a quiet canister filter if you have a stand that can accommodate one.

It seems that most hang on back filters are noisy for one reason or another, although I have 2 Eheim Liberty HOB filters that are quiet and don't even make a loud trickling sound.

I've had an internal Fluval canister (the kind that goes inside the tank) but it was tough to change the filter on that. (The nano Fluval internal canister for the Ebi works very well, though)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd go with a 2071 for sure if you don't mind spending a little extra money. IMO over the course of several years the extra money is well worth it.


----------

